# Need some help with choosing.....



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

A few of our neighbors and us(that doesnt sound right) are doing a 'round robin' dinner next friday night. Seven stops and we are stop number 2 with the salad portion. The theme is Italian and I need a little help picking a recipe. Going for ease, and something everyone can eat and not roll their noses at.

choice 1

choice 2

choice 3

.....or is there something else I should concider? I dont was to go too heavy because there is alot of food after us:dr

Thanks guys!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

I like choice three.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> I like choice three.


I agree, three :dr


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Even before reading the other responses, I chose number 3. Number 2 was a close second.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Option3, PS can I come.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Caprese salad:
http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,,FOOD_9936_17420,00.html

Definitely easy, very Italian, and delicious as long as you get really good ingredients.


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

I like #3 also due to the artichokes and pepperoni. BTW it sound fun.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

mmblz said:


> Caprese salad:
> http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,,FOOD_9936_17420,00.html
> 
> Definitely easy, very Italian, and delicious as long as you get really good ingredients.


:dr :dr :dr 
That's not a salad - that's candy! mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

Choice 3 it is! thanks again.


SHould be fun. All of the neighbors in Mayberry are good people 

here is the schedule at different houses

1)before dinner drinks
2)salad
3)soup
4)main course
5)afer dinner drinks
6)dessert
7)after everything drinks

I just wish some of these guys were stogie smokers:tg


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Choice 1 and 2 are not Italain salads.

Choice three is close. You need to be sure to add salami, Provolone and Prociutto to the salad. 

Traditional dressing is oil and vinegar as well.


----------

